# Lionel Golden Arrow



## sentinal77 (Jan 2, 2011)

The lionel Golden Arrow set. the guy wants $79. He was asking $100 but has been moving his prices down. 

What's it worth.. I normally model O but I currently have limited space..

Here's the link. Thanks!

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/tag/2223440709.html

Sentinal77


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

that's prob. gonna take up the same space as 0. i wouldn't give more than 50 bucks for it, i don't know what it's worth though.


----------

